# wichtig, design von checkboxen, radios und listen



## Dobermaniac (18. März 2002)

moin...kann mir einer sagen, ob und wie es möglich ist, das design von checkboxen, radiobuttons bzw listen zu verändern ??? hab ewig mit JS und css getestet, aber nicht hinbekommen...

bei check und radio meine ick speziell weisse farbe im inneren der elemente

bei liste/menü, intressieren mich attribute wie rahmen, bg image, und pfeilfarbe....danke

ps mit css bekommt man das nicht hin...oder hab ick wat uebersehen ??

thx im vorraus....


----------



## Quentin (18. März 2002)

<style type=text/css>
input { background-Color: #FF0000; } 
</style>

und fortan haben alle checkboxen, radio buttons, input felder, submit buttons einen roten hintergrund


http://selfhtml.teamone.de wenn du noch immer nicht weiter weißt....


----------



## Dobermaniac (18. März 2002)

erstmal danke....
aber genau das benötige ick nicht....
also mir reichts ned, wie hier im board, das die boxen nur nen doofen 
rahmen drumherum haben..ick will das inleben beeinflussen...


und bei den listen wie gesagt pfeilfarbe und rahmenfarbe und bgimage...


----------



## Quentin (19. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Quentin _
> *http://selfhtml.teamone.de wenn du noch immer nicht weiter weißt.... *




wie ich gesagt habe

ich werde dir nicht den kompletten code reinschreiben, das ist kein lerneffekt für dich denke ich, sieh dich bei selfhtml um da steht css *ZIEMLICH* gut beschrieben....


----------



## braindad (19. März 2002)

ansonsten wird dir die suchfunktion bei >>dr.web<< weiterhelfen.


----------



## Dobermaniac (19. März 2002)

alles schon durch.....
hab bei stefan münz geschaut, bei dr web, ....hab das ganze web abgesucht..........(hab ick denn son noobie eindruck hinterlassen ?!)

um nochmal deutlich zu werden....

ich suche nach einer möglichkeit folgende attribute einzustellen

Für Liste/Menü
1. Hintergrundbild (background-image)
2. Rahmen (bordercolor)
3. Pfeilfarbe (arrowcolor)

Für Checkbox/Radiobutton
1. Hintergrundfarbe innen
2. Häckchenfarbe

mit css bleiben die sachen unwirksam, allerdings nur bei diesen formelementen. bei textareas z.b gehts wunderbar...

weiss denn keiner weiter ????
so schwer kann das doch nicht sein. vielleicht gehts ja nur mit VB oder was...also bitte nochmal anschaun...danke im vorraus


----------



## braindad (19. März 2002)

> _Trickkiste - Farbige Checkboxen
> Quelle: >>Dr. Web<<_
> 
> Checkboxen weigern sich beharrlich gegen jeden Versuch formatiert zu werden. Doch ein bisschen was geht immer.
> ...






> _Trickkiste - Listen nach eigenem Geschmack
> Quelle: >>Dr. Web<<_
> 
> Listen gehören zu den häufig verwendeten HTML Elementen, leider lassen sie nur wenige Formatierungen zu. Immerhin sind eckige und hohle Bullets, so heißen die trennenden Symbole, möglich.
> ...




den rest gibt es dort auch. wer lesen kann, ist klar im vorteil...


----------



## Dobermaniac (19. März 2002)

hmmmm weiss ned wer hier nicht recht lesen kann.....



> Für Checkbox/Radiobutton
> 1. Hintergrundfarbe innen
> 2. Häckchenfarbe



was also bitte soll ich mit border definitionen anfangen...dass das geht, weiss ich auch selbst



> Für Liste/Menü
> 1. Hintergrundbild (background-image)
> 2. Rahmen (bordercolor)
> 3. Pfeilfarbe (arrowcolor)



wenn hier die rede von MENÜ und PFEILFARBE ist wie kannst du dann auf das LI element kommen ??? lol...ick rede selbstverständlich vom Formelement List/Menü

versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ick sehe ja deine gute absicht zu helfen...nur bitte, lass sone loligen sprüche, wenn du anscheinend die ganze sache nicht richtig verstanden hast...


wäre trotzdem weiter dankbar für KONSTRUKTIVE hilfe lol...

in friede dober


----------



## braindad (19. März 2002)

für mich ist eine "list" folgendes:

 Erste Zeile.
 Zweite Zeile.

der link oben erklärt folglich richtig, wie man die farbe/form der
 punkte in einer "list" ändern kann. BG würde einfach durch einen
 tabellen-bg geändert werden können.

du meintest  allem anschein nach, wie man ein drop down menü farblich
 ändern kann. schön, dann sag das halt. ausserdem findet man auch das
 bei dr. web. den pfeil kann man meines wissens nach nicht ändern.



zu den checkboxen: 
background und häkchen-farbe der boxen kann nicht geändert werden.
dies ist nur möglich, wenn man die boxen durch images ersetzt.

das erste zitat sollte dies verdeutlichen: dort heißt es: "_Checkboxen weigern
 sich beharrlich gegen jeden Versuch formatiert zu werden. Doch ein bisschen 
was geht immer._". daraus folgt, dass dort alle css 
möglichkeiten aufgelistet werden. und dies besteht nunmal nur aus der
 border.


----------



## Dobermaniac (19. März 2002)

alles klar.....aber wie gesagt, ick würd die frage nicht stellen wenn ick nicht schon auf etlichen seiten gesucht hätte


also fazit, du weisst auch keine möglichkeit, hätt ja sein können, das es mit VB ne möglichkeit gibt.......

zu den checkboxen ...wie meinst du das ? wie könnte man dem bild ein valuewert zuweisen ? da würde mir nur Javascript und die nötigen eventhändler einfallen...


ps bei dr web steht auch nicht geschrieben, wie man menüs mit nem bg bild versieht, wie gesagt es ist ja mit css auch nicht möglich.....


----------



## braindad (20. März 2002)

wie das mit den checkboxen-als-image funzt, hab ich auch noch net rausgefunden. allerdings hab ich es schon öfters auf irgendwelchen seiten gesehen. ma sehn, was ich da rausfinde


----------



## Franz (19. August 2002)

jetzt hab ich noch hier dazu eine frage:

und zwar, kann ich die checkboxen einzeln beeinflussen...

wenn ich per input {..} ein format festlege, haben die checkboxen immer diese rahmen rundherum, wenn die hintergrund farbe der input felder nicht gleich mit dem hintergrund der seite ist...

jetzt will ich aber, dass der rahmen mit dem hintergrund der seite identisch ist...ist das möglich???

bitte um hilfe...


----------



## baal (20. August 2002)

jo... pass mal auf.

du kannst keinerlei HINTERGRUNDBILDER bei jeglicher form von inputboxen definieren (zu inputboxen gehoeren auch radio und check... k?).

du kannst nicht die farbe des pfeils bei ner DROPDOWNBOX (ich schaetze mal, das meinst du mit liste) veraendern.

du kannst bei einem RADIOBUTTON auch nicht die farbe des kreises veraendern.

alles was du machen kannst ist:

die hintergrundfarbe, die rahmenfarbe und dicke.
wenn du nen hintergrundbild haben willst, dann versuchs mal mit transparenz (kannste auch im selfhtml finden, da kennste dich ja nun schon gut drin aus).

und noch was persoenliches. wenn du hilfe von leuten haben willst, dann mach die mal nicht quer von der seite an. und wenn du schon fragst, ob hier alle nicht lesen koennen... versuchs erstmal mit schreiben lernen. 
das heisst ICH und nicht ICK.. klar?


----------



## MistR-X (23. August 2002)

manmanman wie kamman so frech sein ;-] wir versuchen so weit es geht zu helfen und wenn dir keiner helfen kann ist das halt pech . wir sind auch keine götter


----------

